# Hiking gears



## Rosebates (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi there

What type of walking stick is good for hiking. I am really interested in hiking, going to have my first hiking with my friends in this December. Since this is our first hiking we are little tensed about the trip. Don't know what all things are to be packed. Need your suggestions and tips for hiking as well as for packing. Since it is winter, do we have to take extra safety measures? I saw a thermacell heated insole from an online portal http://shop.mistersafetyshoes.com/collections/insoles/products/ths01 do we need to get this as a safety measure? Can I get an easy to fold hiking sticks?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

if its your 1st hike i would just do a small one, we walk about twice a week for about 2=3 hours .The wife oftern goes on a ten mile walk but a couple of hours is enougth for me

Just get some decent walking boots and warm clothes and take either tea or coffee in a flask or better still your favourite tipple .or just call in the pub for lunch and a pint

but get a decent stick one that has character , for hiking it should come to bout armpit height .Its a handy size for trudging up hill and down dale, Theres loads of people make them but better still make one yourself

There are loads of walking /rambling groups where I am the wife organises a couple of groups and she gets different walks each week for the groups , you do need to know your area so there will be some walking groups around you.

If your walking on the moors or fenland get a map if you don't know your area. better to go with people that know the surrounds its easy to get lost in heavy wooded areas or if fog comes down quickly especially on the moors .If your coastal walking be aware of the tide it will cut you off very quickly

welcome to the site by the way


----------



## Rosebates (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you cobalt. Great advice. Can I depend on gps for tracking the route?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

The most important thing is good footwear. Get a warm COMFORTABLE pair and wear them for a few days to break them in. That and a few changes of socks are most important, everything else comes down to comfort and preference. I never found a need for heated insoles or socks.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

And don't forget, a GPS can fail. A map of the area, a good compass and the ability to read them are always more reliable, it's also just a good skill to own.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A good stick for hiking is a thumb stick, looks like a catapult with a very very long hand grip, needs to be light and strong . My favourite is made from a dog rose which grow wild in hedgerows in the UK.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got to agree glops that a thumb stick are good to use .I like a buffalo horn one and just use a hazel shank. The main reason for me to use hazel is I have a good supply of them.. . so if you have never used a thumb stick use one a few times to try one .There slightly smaller than a hiking pole which is handy for transporting.


----------



## dogugotw (Dec 5, 2016)

What you need to do for a December hike depends on your local climate. If you're hiking up Denali in Alaska you'll need serious winter and survival gear (and probably shouldn't go if this is your first hike). If you're hiking down a beach in Maui...totally different affair.

Good hiking shoes/boots are a definite must and be sure they're broken in. Extra socks, rain gear, warm clothing just in case (I love wool because you can wear it when it's warm or cold and it retains heat when it's wet). If you'll be away from people, make sure someone knows where you are and when you'll be back. Depending on the location and conditions, you may want to bring soem first aid gear and a space blanket along with food and water for a couple of days in case the worst happens. If you'll be near civilization, this is less of an issue.

Use your head and have fun!


----------

